# Meeting other mums



## yummiemummie (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi

My husband, myself and our 9 week old daughter are moving to Sotogrande next month and I'm wondering if there are many groups for mums and babies to get together or if there are any new/newish mums in the area who would like to get together for coffee and play?

Thanks
Sara


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yummiemummie said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband, myself and our 9 week old daughter are moving to Sotogrande next month and I'm wondering if there are many groups for mums and babies to get together or if there are any new/newish mums in the area who would like to get together for coffee and play?
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

I'm not in that area, so can't make any personall recommendations, but if you go to any park or bar/coffee shop earlyish near a school - say just after school starts in the morning, or just after it finishes - you will for sure find mums with kids of all ages

in august, the best time is late evening, as it cools down a bit


----------

